# My Journey (pics)



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

The anticipation of another deer season is building strong in my blood as we near the middle of August. The cool nights and crisp smell in the air tells us that fall is right around the corner. I wanted to review again what has been a great journey on our hunting farm. Not only has the journey been filled with highs and lows it has been filled with learning and great fellowship with family and friends. One thing I realize as I get older is its not about what you killed but more about the time and company of the pursuit. The journey on our farm has taught us many lessons, lessons about being a hunter, Stewart of the land, Father, Brother and Son. 
In the early years bait pile hunting for our family was how it started. Who could dump out the most bait and the lure the most deer to our land was basically our primary focus. Also during this time we shot anything with antlers never shooting any does. Shooting a doe was taboo in my family growing up. It was something that inferior hunters did and was consider way to easy. However we viewed killing that 18 month old buck off a bait pile as a great challenge. We always gave it our all working extremely hard gathering and putting out bait piles. However the knowledge of deer just wasnt there. We essentially were meat hunting. We had three boys in our family and we would easily consume 5-7 deer a year. In our household every meal consisted of something with venison. It didnt matter if it was chili or burgers good chance the protein was going to be venison. Therefore our focus was on killing deer and since doe hunting was looked upon with shame it was any buck was a good buck! We operated under the mentality of Did you get your buck yet? It was also during this time when I was just starting to become a hunter. I was roughly between the ages of 10-14 years old. These years taught me that even when doing something you loved there is always work involved. We carried bags of corn, apples and carrots into our stands and I shoveled my fair share of apple pulp piles from the back of the quad wagon. The larger the pile the better hunting it would be. Perhaps the best thing to come of this was spending quality time with my father and two brothers. This time allowed us boys to feel like we were contributing to the family by aiding in the harvest of deer even before we were of age to hunt. I call this stage the Hardwork Stage the lessons of hard work involved with a sport that caught our passions at a young age were learned during these early years and helped set the frame work for being able to successfully advance into a management program in the years to come. 










Our management journey started on January 1st 1993 when my brother arrowed a magnificent buck over a bait pile on the last day of the late bow season. The buck ended up scoring 137 and was aged at 7 ½ years old.








At that point my father and brother became consumed mentally with why we hadnt killed deer of this caliber in previous years. They both started letting smaller 1.5 year old bucks go in hopes of shooting 2.5 8 points or better. They also started moving away from bait piles occasionally. Often times the did you get your buck mentality would creep back in and we would shoot something less than a 2.5 year old buck. It was during this time I was just starting to hone my hunting skills. I would call this stage of my hunting path the killer stage. I was a blood thirsty teen that loved to kill deer. This may not come off to some of you well but its fact. I believe most hunters have this stage in their life and its one of the most important stages in their hunting path. I think its hard to understand the value of the animal and the respect you grow to have for taking their life without going through this stage. I will never apologize for this stage. It was this stage that taught me what the responsibility of taking an animals life was about. Several important lessons such as the practice of shooting, the retrieval of the animal, field dressing, caring for and consuming the meat were all learned. Without this stage I would have never experienced that aspect of hunting. I did a lot of killing of immature bucks during this stage of my hunting journey. I was a bait pile fanatic waiting for that first sign of antler so I could tense the string or click the safety. This stage lasted into my late teens when I started to see my father and brother taking their next step into the solid 2.5 year old age class. They had all but moved away from hunting bait piles focusing more on travel corridors, bedding areas and more natural food sources. This is the time when they started to focus on habitat improvements and started our first minor food plotting. This would have been in the mid to late 1990s really before the QDM fad had taken hold. You didnt hear many other hunters managing their properties or hunting grounds for whitetails. Im not even sure we knew that is what we were doing at the time. 










One fall morning it all started to change for my hunting journey. I decided I wasnt going to hunt the same bait pile I had been hunting the entire season. I decided to sit a stand on an oak ridge where deer would feed before going back to bed (none of which I knew then). About an hour and half after day light I hadnt seen a deer and was starting to think why would you ever hunt without bait when all of a sudden I saw movement working the edge of the ridge coming my way. It was a respectable 2.5 year old 8 point and he was coming down a run that would bring him by me at 12 yards. With my heart beating out of my chest I prepared for the shot. I closed my eyes (for what seemed like an hour) to say to myself pick a spot and squeeze the trigger. When I opened my eyes the deer was approaching at an easy walk about 50 yards out. I can still remember to this day thinking WOW!!! This deer doesnt even have a clue Im here. He continued to come my direction and was within 15 yards when the XI Legend released its arrow through his vitals. As I heard the deer crash and go down I was amazed at how natural and fast it had all happened. Growing up with the bait pile mentality I was conditioned to hunting spooky deer. Deer that come in testing the wind, head bobbing the blind and just looking for you. This was not the case at all with this deer. Everything about this kill rocked my hunting boat. This no bait thing was interesting. This kill also ended my hunting season as I had killed a 6 point on bait pile earlier in the season. A valuable lesson I learned was hunting all season was far better than killing two bucks quickly. Hard lesson learned when your family is in the woods and you are not. From this point on I made the pack that I was hunting 2.5 year old 8 points or better. My personal goals and management were starting to take shape. 
As I started to break into my hunting journey my brother and father were again moving up a stage as well. They started to let those 2.5s go in hopes of killing 3.5 year old deer or 100 or better. I would occasionally have a lapse and shoot a 1.5 year old buck but was never criticized for doing so. I was always told shoot what makes you happy. During this time frame we had seen a 1.5 year old buck that was an 8 point and had been let go several times. I gave into the pressure of needing to shoot a buck and took the shot one fall evening. When I walked up to retrieve the animal I remember the feeling well. I had shot an animal for all the wrong reasons. My brother and father were congratulating me and I couldnt shake the feeling of shame. Not shame because this wasnt a trophy in their eyes but shame because this wasnt a deer I wanted to shoot in my eyes. This deer changed my hunting life forever. I would rather not shoot a deer than take the life of an animal for the wrong reasons. From this point on it was about 2.5 or better and I never had another lapse. It wasnt easy and I even went without killing a deer for the first time since I was twelve years old during these years. Remembering the remorse of killing an animal for the wrong reasons and knowing I worked hard while staying true to my goals always helped me get through. It was also these years that I learned how to treat other hunters in our area. Often times neighbors would shoot 1.5 year olds and my dad always made it a point to be the first to shake their hands and say congratulations. His idea was you cant force change unto people that have been doing something for so long. You have to lead by a positive example without criticizing their actions. It has been the single most important factor in our management program. Instead of turning off our neighbors by being elitist or chauvinistic we have influenced them by showing off our results humbly and not criticizing their results. It has helped our neighbors start their own personal goals and management as well. It has been the back bone of improving our area. All too often you see hunters down play the kill of another. You watch them tear apart what actually means the world to someone else. Most hunters out there today no matter what state their in started off killing smaller bucks. Its a natural progression and most wouldnt be hunting today had they started off trying tokill 3.5 year old bucks. This stage in my path is what I consider the knowledge stage. This is where we started applying what we had learned in hunting situations and the treatment of other hunters to successfully influence our management program. 
Up to this point I had learned a lot of special lessons in my hunting career. I was eager to kill that first mature whitetail. I had hunted hard, paid my dues and didnt have that deer on the wall to show for it. Thanksgiving morning 2000 I felt as if I went from a brave to warrior in our hunting party. At 11:45 AM I looked out across the same oak ridge I had left bait pile hunting for and saw a magnificent 10 point running my direction. I again closed my eyes for what seemed like eternity and said pick a spot and squeeze the trigger. I lowered the cross hairs on the buck and squeezed the trigger. The buck went down like a ton of bricks. I could hardly catch my breath. I had just accomplished something I had worked so hard for over the last 3 years. As I sat there trying to control myself I looked back out to where the deer lay (I thought) to see him standing up. Without any hesitation I picked up the gun in pure panic and launched three quick Bam Bam Bam shots probably spraying the trees 30 feet in the air. I could plainly see I hadnt hit him one time with that volley of shots. I could see the deer was hit in the hind quarters and had no use of his back legs. Four shots down and only one left in the chamber now. I reached for my pack to reload and noticed I had one box left of 4 shots. That meant I had one full chamber of five shots to finish this deer. In the mean time my dad has came on the radio to check on me all the while giving me his unneeded advice in a pressure situation. As Im taking careful aim with better control of myself I can hear my dads voice aim the gun, aim the gun, aim the gun. BAM I fire the first of my last five shots over top of the deers back. No my dad is saying get down and go over closer, get down and go over closer. Thinking more and more clearer but still in a state of complete adrenaline rush I descend from the tree and head closer to the deer. As I get closer the deer lies down behind the log and there is no shot opportunity. I am nervous if I move closer he will try to run and be gone. So I get down on a knee and decide to see what happens. Shortly there after the deer stands up at 50 yards in the clear and I level the gun on his front shoulders and end the chaos. I have just bagged my first mature buck a 136 10 point with 19.5 spread. If any neighbors were hunting on this day I apologize because the celebration with my dad and brother is something I will never forget. We were Hooting and Hollering dancing around just soaking it in. The Reward Stage nothing better than putting in the work and time and being rewarded. I went on to be rewarded 3 more times since that day. A 144 11point, 152 13 point & 118 10 point. 

























Over the years we have slowly evolved into the stage we are in today. We try really hard to focus on harvesting mature bucks on our piece of paradise. We do occasionally shoot 3.5 year old bucks which are truly respectable animals but not deer that I would call mature. Mature deer are 4.5 years old or older in my opinion. When people ask what management program we follow I always tell them our own. My father and brother have taken principles of QDM and applied them to our hunting grounds. However I dont think you could call us a true Quality Deer Management program. There are some things that they would say to do that we simply dont do. We do harvest does but probably not enough of them. We rarely ever shoot a small buck no matter if its 4.5. Therefore I like to call our management program our own and one that seems to work for us. We are far from perfect hunters. There are mistakes made each year as we are only human. However the experiences and lessons of these mistakes determine whether we are moving forward in our journey, backward or staying put. We are always striving to move forward managing for quality deer. As this season is approaching where are you? Are you moving forward, backward or staying the same. No matter where you are in your stage enjoy it. The experiences I describe above were all necessary to get us where we are today. 

































**THIS IS NOT A BAITING THREAD. I DONT CARE IF YOU HUNT OVER BAIT. NOW THAT ITS LEGAL AGAIN IM SURE THERE WILL BE BAITED BLINDS ON OUR LAND****


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Well done Smitty, you guys got a good thing going on your property, keep up the good work. That's a real impressive collection of big bucks too!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks for sharing. My progression has followed a similar path.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Great story! We are in the first year of Improving our property. Our first food plot as well as a water hole addition. Scent control improvements. Still looking for my first buck harvest and I'm trying to stay away from those 1 1/2 year old deer.


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

You definitly made a big jump from that first pic of racks to the last few pics real cool post


----------



## BushwhackDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Really nice post. Lots of nice bucks. I am currently in the transition phase of buck hunting. I passed my first buck last year. I tall 4pt. It was really hard, but I was really proud of myself. Later that year, I was rewarded with my patience, and shot a 130 incher. It feels good.


----------



## TwodogsNate (Jul 30, 2009)

Smitty, Great read... I really enjoyed reading it. Thanks for posting your " Journey "


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

Very well written and quite honestly one of the best posts I have seen in quite a while. Congrats on your progression!!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks guys. I wrote this as a follow up to one I did in 2007 I think called Evolution of a hunting family. I haven't killed a buck since 2005 but I have had some of the greates hunts of my life time during that time frame. If I want to eat some venison I shoot a doe or two. The possibilities if one has an open mind toward this stuff are endless.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

Excellent read smitty. Our progression was much like that of your families and I would imagine, similar to many others as well. On our farm I believe that each of the three primary hunters is in a different stage. My father, who has been supportive of the changes me and my brother have made to try and improve the property, just enjoys killing deer. As of lately he has really come on board to the notion of letting the little ones walk, but if a 1.5 comes by after a "drought" he has no reservations on letting a arrow fly, and most importantly we congratulate him, and share the moment together.
My brother on the other hand has killed two nice bucks with a gun, both 3.5 for sure, one may have been 4.5. He has also killed a 2.5 with a gun as well. But with archery equipment he hasn't had such good fortune. He has killed a handful of 1.5 yr olds, and every year he aims to kill a buck bigger than he has in the past with his bow. This is a very natural progression I believe until one begins to target a certain age class of bucks.
As for me, it all changed on a cold Nov 10th morning in 2006. The previous year my dad shot a 100" seven point with a shotgun, and I decided to target only 2.5 yr olds or better. I was overlooking a cut corn field and noticed a nice 8pt following a doe. As luck would have it the doe changed direction and came towards the woods I was sitting on the edge of. I watched that buck follow the doe for about 15 min so I was able to calm my self by the time a shot opportunity arrived. At 7:46 the doe led him by at 26 yds, I got to watch him fall in the corn field. I called my brother and dad, both of whom i woke up, to help me recover the deer. I took me at least 15 mins to calm down enough to attempt to climb down. I will never forget that feeling. That buck was 3.5 and scored 106". I have strayed twice since then, both were misjudgements on my part. I'm not making excuses, I just was not as apt at differentiating between a good 1.5 and a 2.5 then. This past winter i was fortunate to kill another 3.5 yr old, this time with my muzzleloader. The feeling was the same as the first time. Since 2005 we have been able to harvest at 6 bucks at least 3.5 yrs old, averaging between 85 and 115". A couple of them have had deformed or broken antlers. We have also shot 3 2.5 yr olds too. As this year approaches I find my self thinking of targeting only 3.5 yr old bucks, but as many have told me, I have to keep realistic expectations for the property we hunt. So we will have to wait and see what happens when the moment of truth arrives. At our farm I believe a 2.5 is very realistic, with 3.5's becoming more and more common. I don't know if we really have a management plan per-say, but we aim to shoot bucks that are at least 2.5, and try to kill about 4-5 does a year. We try to improve habitat every winter as well. Our food plot regimens have grown as well. Since we have began this, every year has been better and better. This year should be good with the neighbors having alfalfa and wheat stubble, while we have late planted soys. Should be a good early season at least. Remember hunting is not about keeping up with the "Jones", its about spending time in the field with friends and family, and fulfilling your personal goals whether they be filling the freezer or killing a 4.5 yr old buck. Good luck to you and your family smitty, keep me posted on the youth season success.


----------



## rod3829 (Feb 6, 2010)

Great post! I think a lot of us can relate to this as we to have went through these stages to get to where were at now.Its pretty cool to hear the story through someone else.Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

Great post, thank you for sharing.


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

Well done Smitty. I think you have portrayed exactly what a lot of hunters go through, including my own progression. 
On the flip side, I think that a lot of hunters get stuck someplace along that progression and that's OK too. Not every hunter is as passionate as you and your family are. As long as they are staying legal and enjoying their hunting, that's what is important. 
I think you should submit this story to the QDMA. Even though you admit to not adhering to 100% of their principles, I really don't think the QDMA expects every single one of it's member to adhere wholly to their beliefs. They certainly supply a framework along with educational tools for deer management but I think they are down to earth enough to realize there are many different levels of member participation.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

hunterrep said:


> Well done Smitty. I think you have portrayed exactly what a lot of hunters go through, including my own progression.
> On the flip side, I think that a lot of hunters get stuck someplace along that progression and that's OK too. Not every hunter is as passionate as you and your family are. As long as they are staying legal and enjoying their hunting, that's what is important.
> I think you should submit this story to the QDMA. Even though you admit to not adhering to 100% of their principles, I really don't think the QDMA expects every single one of it's member to adhere wholly to their beliefs. They certainly supply a framework along with educational tools for deer management but I think they are down to earth enough to realize there are many different levels of member participation.


I have often wondered about finding a more accomplished writer than I to do a story. However I think my dad or brother would need to be the story teller. They are the property owners and the ones that do 90% of the work on the farm from habitat improvements to food plotting etc. We have done a story with Michigan Out of Doors a couple times in the past. The only reason that has happened is we know one of the guys really well. Its not about showing off the trophies as much as it is about hoping this story will inspire someone else to better their hunting in some way. 

The number one question I would say my friends ask me is your success possible on our land. That is a loaded question. Do I believe that every hunter can improve their hunting and habitat absolutely. Do I believe that every hunter can kill several 130"+ deer? I'm not sold on that. We have a unique situation of having a great place to hunt. You can't kill a 130" where there are none. BigAl hunts less than 10 miles from us and if we have a 3 1/2 year old deer there is a great chance its going to be in the 105-110" range. Last year in our section two bucks 3.5 were killed one was 126" and the other 140+ neighbor shot. That isn't the case every where else in this state. We have great soil and solid genetics for MI in our area. Its all about keeping perspective we don't hunt 160" deer because there probably aren't any in this area. If there were we would be hunting them. You have to know what you have to target. I would say we have reached our ceiling with 130-145" deer. Not saying we will never kill one bigger just saying that consistenly we should have a deer or two a year that are in this range to hunt.


----------



## anon12192013aazz (Dec 10, 2010)

The word, "encouraging" was not long enough to be an actual post, but it's the best one I can think of for this thread. Thank you very much for putting many things into better perspective. Makes me think I've still got a lot to learn.


----------



## Livin-the-HIGHLIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

I truly enjoyed reading that biography. My own would be very similar, in fact we have a wall just like that in the shop at my dads and at the neighbors around the corner.. They are both referred to as the "wall of shame". Some of our neighbors have elected to shoot "older" deer but most still fill the freezer with any set of horns they can draw down on with the crosshairs. I too have taken to shooting 2.5 or older and hope to move on to the 3.5 year level as soon as a few more of those 2.5 year olds are able to make it through another season. Good luck this season!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Livin-the-HIGHLIFE said:


> I"wall of shame".


Thats funny ours had the same name.... I didn't want to offend anyone so I didn't put that in.... Its only shameful if you shoot one and walk up to it making excuses for why you shot it. Drives me nuts to see hunters do that. Respect the animal and be proud of what you shot, if your not that should tell you something....


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Very cool. Thanks for taking us through your journey.


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Great Thread.................Thanks!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

I leave this forum for weeks or months at a time because of all the b.s. but it is posts like this one that make it worth coming back. I remember reading your first post on your revolution a few years ago and this one is even better. I think this serves as an inspiration to a lot of guys and gals out there.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

First and foremost to have everyone hunting the property to kill a deer. I would really like to put my grandfather on a buck. He just began hunting again a few years ago and has been happy with does, but I would like him to get a chance at a buck.

Secondly for my Dad a chance at a 3.5yr old buck, also my brother too as he recently moved out of state for work.

Lastly if everything works out I wouldn't mind getting a crack at a 3.5yr old.

Good luck to all this season. Smitty, keep me updated on how the season plays out down on the Smith farm this fall.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> Tagging a south central Iowa brute.


 Or a KY one


----------



## holzy (Sep 21, 2001)

Kris - still one of my favorite posts on this site!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

My Goals:
1. Another safe hunting season on the Farm for all

2. Continue to focus on the pursuit and fellowship of hunting rather than the kill

3. Hunt with my Wife, Daughters, Son, Grandfather, Father, Mother, Brothers & extended family

4. Help my son bag his second buck and start his hunting journey

5. END THE DROUGHT!!! Haven't killed a buck since 2005. ITS TIME!!!


----------



## TSudz (Sep 30, 2009)

Great read, and one of the best comments I've ever read on this entire forum:

All too often you see hunters down play the kill of another. You watch them tear apart what actually means the world to someone else. 

Thanks for sharing the story.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your journey. I really enjoyed reading it


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hunterjon313 (Feb 13, 2011)

Great read!!..Thanks

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome read! Honest and unbiased. We need more folks like this around here.


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Great post....I bet we can all relate in some way to your journey.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Season is nearing.... Have you considered your journey. What will you do differently this year? What goals have you set for yourself and hunting clan. I'm bumping this for inspiration for any hunters that may need some to start a new path through the woods. Good luck out there this year.


----------



## billmitch (Dec 21, 2009)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Season is nearing.... Have you considered your journey. What will you do differently this year? What goals have you set for yourself and hunting clan. I'm bumping this for inspiration for any hunters that may need some to start a new path through the woods. Good luck out there this year.


Smitty, this is one of my favorite threads to see each passing year. 

My goals this year is to hunt with my Dad as much as possible and hopefully to be there if he gets a chance at a nice buck.

I want to hunt with my son as much as possible, as the last couple years of hunting have brought us much closer together, and with all the time we have spent shooting, food plotting, habitat manipulating, and the fact we have started passing young bucks, we are starting to see the results of those efforts.

And finally, I want to spend more time hunting and mentoring my nephew Luke, who is 2 for 2 in his first hunting seasons, and I think I might have a shot at my sister finally letting her 11 year old son Gareth come hunting with us. His excitement has brought me back to a time in my life I remember so fondly. I have 7 nieces and nephews under 10 and it is my hope one day to have hunted with all them.

Honestly, shooting a big one is far down on my list, and I don't give a crap.
Last year I was in the blind when my son shot his first 2, and I was there when my nephew shot his first buck. At the end of the year we all talked about the season and how great it was and then I realized I had only picked up my bow one time all year. And I was totally ok with that. 

Thanks for bumping this and reminding me why I hunt.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Season is nearing.... Have you considered your journey. What will you do differently this year? What goals have you set for yourself and hunting clan. I'm bumping this for inspiration for any hunters that may need some to start a new path through the woods. Good luck out there this year.


2nd year hunter here. My goals: get a deer this year. What I'm doing differently is trading in crowded SE public land for a vast UP wilderness. I'm excited and nervous at the same time. Been looking at the public land in the UP and it's all very overwhelming. I'm optimistic though, hoping I don't miss this year.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

One of the best posts/threads I've read since I joined. 


Sent from big thumbs on a tiny keyboard.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Awesome post and it was cool to see it back again. Thanks for bumping it Smitty







Mightymouse said:


> Great read as always Smitty.
> 
> 
> I definitely agree, and see myself in alot of your stages that you describe.
> ...


 
This year I went back and took a look at my old post in this thread. I found it interesting that apparently a lot of the feelings that I got when I read it back in 2011 are still the same. While reading this year I thought again of the 6pt I shot back in 2008 that really started me off on my journey and started my quest for something more. That feeling I had after harvesting that deer is something I will likely never forget and is why I have stuck to my guns since that day and not allowed myself to break my standards.

Another thing I found interesting when re-reading my 2011 post is that I feel as though I have entered a new stage. In 2011 I put myself in the knowledge phase and while I certainly feel as though I have a ton left to go in this phase I also feel as though I have entered the reward phase as well.

The work we, and our neighbors, have put in towards improving our hunting properties, as well as improving the quality of the hunting, is starting to pay off. Our group has harvested 4 good bucks, the smallest of which was a 120" 3.5yr old, in the last three years. Aside from the "big bucks" two other members have harvested their best bucks ever in the last few years as well and are working their way along their own journey. We are quickly growing accustomed to seeing multiple good bucks on the cameras every summer and in the woods every fall and it feels awesome to see the effort start to pay off.

On top of the improved hunting something else, something more important, has happened. We have built a sense of commradarie amongst the neighbors. While many hunters get jealous of their neighbors success we embrace it and share in it. When I shot my "reward" last season one of the best parts of the entire experience was having one of our neighbors come with me to retrieve my buck from the field. Seeing the excitement on his face and having him there to share in the celebration was awesome. I told my wife that he may have been more excited than I was at the time. 


Good luck to everyone this fall. Enjoy the journey!!!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

I haven't killed a buck since 2005. Is this my year? Don't know and don't really care. Since my children, nieces and nephew started hunting in 2009 I've had some of the greatest hunts I will likely have in my life time. Such a joy to watch young hunters grow in the field. I really get a kick out of it and the day I watched my 9 year old son blast that 125" 11 point I was more excited than the day I shot a 152" buck. What an experience. My goals this season are to build more of those same memories while keeping everyone in our hunting party safe. So looking forward to the cool evenings and crips mornings. Bring on the season!!!!


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Great story and pics Smitty....very cool journey!!

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

The cool mornings and Crips evenings are here... Tell us about your Journey....


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

A few goals for the season include:

1. A safe season for all who hunt the farm

2. Getting my grandfather on a buck. He has shot a few does the past years, but I really want to get him on a buck.

3. Having my father and or my brother experience the excitement and sense of accomplishment of taking a 3.5 yr old or older buck.

4. If everything falls into place again this year hopefully I will get a crack at one too.

As far as my journey is concerned, I have turned a new page. I would say I am somewhere in between your "knowledge" and "reward" stage.

The last 3-4 yrs we have really been working on the property, hinge cutting and foodplots.

Last year we took another big step. We had our woods logged, and if one seen before and after pictures, they would not recognize it. It was for the most part, very park like. A year and a half later there are areas that are so thick we had to cut trails to allow deer to pass through more easily.

This spring we took a 25 acre ag field and began to convert it to habitat. We plated almost 2,000 seedlings creating bedding areas, screens and travel corridors. The areas we let regenerate are 5-6' tall with marestail.

This July while walking out to glass the neighbors bean field I jumped my first deer out of the field. While that may not sound like much, it gave me a sense of accomplishment as our farm traditionally lacked bedding cover. It has only been the last couple years that deer have regularly bedded in our woods.

I guess what I am trying to say is that while I love to hunt and shoot deer, and that is ultimately my goal, the sense of satisfaction seeing the transformation of the land and the benefits it creates for wildlife is great. I love to create habitat as much as I love to hunt now.

I cannot wait till the first sunrise in a treestand this fall when I can look out over what my dad, brother and myself created, rather than some harvested grain field.

Good luck to all this fall, and keep me updated Smitty.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Great post Al... I can hear the enthusiasm in your voice. Can't wait to catch up this coyote season and hear how the deer season treated you guys at the farm. I know you have put in a lot of work. So cool to see you have great results over the last couple years too... Good luck to you and your family on the goals this year.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

A new season is knocking on the door. Leaves are changing, corn is browning and beans are started to get run. Who's journey is taking a step forward this season. Good luck Michigan deer hunters have a safe fun filled season in our great out doors.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Good luck to you as well Smitty. Look forward to some more success stories from Smittyville!


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

I look forward to the rejuvenation of this thread yearly.

Goals are, first and foremost to have a safe, and enjoyable season. Secondly to have my grandfather harvest a buck with his crossbow. I also hope my dad and brother can get a crack at a 3.5 yr old buck.

As the property continues to evolve I look forward to each season more and more. I think I have reached the stage where I enjoy working on the property as much, or more than the killing aspect. 

It is truly amazing what 2 yrs of serious habitat work can create. We have gone from 12 acres of cover to nearly 50 acres this year. 

I can't wait to get out and watch all the creatures use what my dad, brother and I have helped create for them.

Good luck to you and your family this year Smitty.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It's hard to think about the opener being a few days away. It's 82 and sunny at the tip of the mitt. 

Opener should be better. Highs in the 50s and lows in the 30s.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Luv2hunteup said:


> It's hard to think about the opener being a few days away. It's 82 and sunny at the tip of the mitt.
> 
> Opener should be better. Highs in the 50s and lows in the 30s.


A pretty nice cold front coinciding with the opener.

Looking to take 2 140"+ deer off our place. Last year we got one. I have always said we should get 2. Maybe this year.

Good luck to all.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Superb read Smitty.

We have some striking similarities when comparing our paths. If you were to take all our 1.5s and put them on a wall it would cover a bunch of space as well. I don't think we are anywhere near your trophy wall though!! Impressive!

Thing about our property, is we have already enjoyed it winter, spring and summer. Management of a property can be so fun, regardless of time of year. Those are some of the best times.

Continued fortune for your family.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

11 years after my original thread I thought I'd bring this back up. Our hunting has changed a lot since that time. The fourth generation got into hunting strong between the ages of 8-16 and then high school sports slowed each of them in their respective hunting journeys. Last season my son who is 19 started to rejoin the hunt more and more after a four year varsity football career. We are blessed beyond words to have the hunting grounds we have and all live so close together. My journey in "Smithville" has been rewarding getting to hunt with family on so many great hunts. We lost "Popeye" in February of 2021 the deer slayer lives on in many great stories told around the pole barn and other places we gather to enjoy the outdoors. I wanted to bump my journey story with some of our "Smithville" success photos from the past 11 years. Where are you in your journey? What are your Goals for this season? I love to go back and look at the goals and see what was accomplished comparatively at seasons end!

1. Continue to enjoy Hunt with family Dad, Mom, Wife, Brothers, nieces, Nephews and children. 
2. Take a kid hunting who has never been
3. Join the 700 club Need a $145 or better
4. Help end the division between hunters however I can....


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Loved the read! You guy's do it right. Even instilling hard work into the younger generation. 
Good luck this season. It's getting close. I've let more deer walk in the last 5 years then ever before. BUT it's been 4 years or so since a bow kill so only time will tell when- what my arrow will find!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

This thread is a MSF Classic!
One of these days our paths will cross and I’ll buy you a beverage!
Keep doing what you’re doing and keep the main thing, the main thing!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

"Timer", right? 

First class.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

It’s threads like this that make these forums so great!!! I always look forward to your annual thread about your camp’s success. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

QDMAMAN said:


> This thread is a MSF Classic!
> One of these days our paths will cross and I’ll buy you a beverage!
> Keep doing what you’re doing and keep the main thing, the main thing!


Lets do that soon... If your going to be up during Red Oak let me know I will show you camp and we can have a cold one or two around the fire....


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Lets do that soon... If your going to be up during Red Oak let me know I will show you camp and we can have a cold one or two around the fire....


I'm in!


----------



## Dirty Sanchez (10 mo ago)

Awesome story and pictures.


----------

